# Travel Destinations > Africa >  African Leaders Syndrom

## Africa

At the begg of the year, Kenya went into a political Limbo, reason, scramble for power. Four months down the line, Zimbabwe hast its election results not being anounce a week down the line. In cameroon, President Biya wants the constitution amended to have another term in office as did Museveni in Uganda. While this does not improve our image with the international society, one wonders what is in Our freedom fighters who do not want to relinquish power.  What is wrong with African Leaders? where are the Nelson Mandelas of our time? can they stand up to be counted?

----------


## TravelBug

Welcome to Africa, my friend!

----------


## ankita1234

The term "new generation" or "new breed" of African leaders was a buzzword widely used in ... This concept is often defined in contrast to the big man syndrome - the autocratic rule by the so-called "big men" of African politics.

----------


## steffidsouza46

We use cookies to ensure that we give you the best experience on our website. Nelson Mandela is one of the world's most revered statesmen, who led the struggle to ... He has been treated in hospital several times in the past two years.

----------

